# Mid engine VR6/02M Porsche 911 thread



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm trying something no one else has done before. I think at least. I have a 1979 911SC that I bought for $2000. I got it so cheap because it had some issues and I got a family discount. I've owned a couple of Porsche's before (924&914) but never a "real" porsche. After acquiring this 911, I soon became aware of the "Porsche Tax". Everything seems to cost three times the amount that it should. I got it running decent and was thinking that I would leave it stock. The more I looked into the motor, the more it looked like I would have to rebuild the motor or at least take it apart and fix some issues. Either way, it still looked like I would spend a small fortune. Now I don't know about you, but I like power and I'm not into spending insane amount of $$ on a 250hp motor. I almost went the LS1 route. Easy cheap power, right? Then you find yourself hunting down a 930 transaxle or maybe the G50/52. Either one is not cheap. That got me looking for alternatives. Maybe honda S2000 F22 or the B20 because their low torque would be gentle on the 911sc tranny. I brainstormed all kinds but all of them didn't catch my fancy for one reason or another. While searching for mid engine cars on youtube I came across a golf that someone had moved the motor/ tranny to the rear. Eureka!!! So fast forward and this is where I'm at. I bought a wrecked 2004 GTI with the 02M 6 speed and plan on putting it into what used to be the back seat of the porsche.


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Some pics to bring everyone up to speed, First pic is of the 911 in front of what used to be my house. A wild fire came through and took everything but it and my chicken coop








pics are damage caused to it from being close to my house as it burnt down. The windshield and paint bubbled from the heat. I don't have a pic, but the front turn signal was a melted glob


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Motor and tranny sold for $5000








Donor GTI already beginning to be stripped. Paid $2500 for it and it hit something hard and low








Damaged oil pan and ripped pump








GTI getting pulled out of garage after drive train was yanked. Still keeping shell for storage of 911 interior and I'm sure I'll need to get lots more off it later


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Interior of 911 out of the way








mock set up








rear area almost ready for the plasma cutter


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good, does that golf motor needs rebuild or just a pan replacement?


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

The car only had 65,000 miles on it. When the oil pump got ripped out, it took a part of the block that holds it secure with it. If I had the part that broke off, then I'm sure i could save the block without a problem. Unfortunately I don't have that piece, so I'll have to try something else. I'll get a picture this weekend and post the carnage. I bought the car online and in the auction they stated it runs. I bought the car mostly for the tranny, and it looks like it will be okay. After replacing the pan, pump and fixing the block. I think I will make peace with my decision to buy that GTI. All said, I think I paid too much for it, but I wanted the VR6/02M for this project.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

This is kind of insane. And I really wanna see how it turns out :thumbup:

Are you going to try to use parts of the GTI frontend for the hubs etc or custom halfshafts to make the VR6 transaxle play nice with the original Porsche hubs?


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

The GTI front suspension was toast from the accident. I plan on building the rear suspension from almost scratch. I'm still not sure exactly what I'm going to do yet. I like the rear brakes and knuckles from the 993 or 996 era but the multi link design might be too difficult to pull off. I'm thinking of an upper/lower A arm design like the c5 and c6 corvettes use. In fact as of right now, I'm thinking about using the knuckles/brakes from the corvette. My only sticking point about the corvette brakes is that they don't look that great. I think 2 or 4 piston fixed caliper brakes look and perform better. I'm open for suggestion


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

[/URL] Didn't get to work on it today. Here's the part that's broken


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbup: following this build!

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

I got a few hours today to work on it. Took out the plasma torch and started cutting away and the back seat area/ shock support came out easier than expected. When I first got the idea about this project, I whipped out the tape measure and tried to get the best measurement I could. There's a lot of stuff in the way and every time I would remove something, I would measure again. I've measured that engine/tranny and the porsche 30+ times just to make sure. I still am not 100% sure everything is going to line up perfect. I won't know for sure until I get the motor/tranny on a dolly and test fit. Well after removing the seat and tower, the only question left is, how far forward will the motor sit. By my calculations the motor shouldn't be intrusive and should sit 2-4 inches behind the back of the floor pan.


----------



## evosilica (Mar 6, 2012)

This is gonna make some porsche enthusiasts mad, but i can't wait how this turns out. :thumbup:
sick idea


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

your blowing my mind!....... ive been sitting on a 78 911sc for a few years wondering what to do with it....... ls1, tdi, 4bt or rebuild the stock motor........... but now i may have found a use for the r32 motor thats sitting in storage. keep up the awesome work!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Apr 1, 2013)

People are putting Ls1's in these?!?


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm sure some porsche purist will chime in eventually and say that I've ruined a perfectly good car. And my answer to that will be "thanks". I think the 911/930 is the most beautiful looking car ever made. I'm just not a fan of the rear air cooled engine. Even Porsche itself has tried to kill off the rear engine design. The owners/buyers/purist have demanded Porsche keep the 911 a rear engine car. Because of that, Porsche has took a bad idea and engineered it to perfection. Unfortunately, this generation 911 is not perfect. So I don't feel too bad, but that first cut with the torch did feel weird. It felt like when you kill an animal for food. A little unnerving, but the prize at the end is worth it. 
I was hoping to find a 3.2 but time is running out on my license to buy vehicles from insurance auctions. The GTI came up, so I put a crazy bid on it. If I had the money and time, my dream would to get the 3.6 VR6 from the Porsche Cayenne and mate it to the 02M. Then at least the motor would say Porsche on it. 
I got some time yesterday and fabricated some motor mounts and positioned the motor about where it will sit. Still a lot of work to do with just getting the motor in place so don't judge too soon. The 911 is a uni-body car and to mount anything to it means I have to spread out the forces where I mount anything. I also plan on tying the suspension, motor mounts and the main structure together.







[/URL] 







[/URL] 







[/URL] 







[/URL]


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

this is gonna be sick when its done. if u want it to say Porsche on it why don't you put the cayenne intake manifold on it?


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

CamelWagen said:


> this is gonna be sick when its done. if u want it to say Porsche on it why don't you put the cayenne intake manifold on it?


 Does the 3.6 intake fit the 2.8 motor? I also plan on putting a turbo on it.


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a 24v i would assume so ive seen it on an R even though its a 3.2 i dont think the outside size changed much but the inisides obviously did.


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe this might help u some. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-..-quot-Interesting-!-quot-is-what-they-said .dont know if it will work but worth some more research.


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks! This is my first time playing with one and I have a lot to learn about the VR6.


----------



## CamelWagen (Mar 8, 2012)

ya man no prob:thumbup: this is a fun engine in every aspect this is gonna be a freakin awesome build when it all done, probably one of the coolest. Porsche's are the sexiest cars and the VR produces the sexiest sounds overall this is gonna be an amazing combo when it gets running.


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*vrt bug*

good luck with your project . I built a vrt powered bug about 2 years ago ,check out the build ,search vrt bug . it may give you some ideas:thumbup:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Following


----------



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

najort32 said:


> good luck with your project . I built a vrt powered bug about 2 years ago ,check out the build ,search vrt bug . it may give you some ideas:thumbup:


 Any updates? Nice build!







[/URL] Here's the donor for the brakes and maybe some of the rear suspension. I paid $2000 for it at auction hoping I could either fix it up and use it for my daily driver or cannibalize it for parts. After getting a better look at it, I've decided to part it out and use what I can for my 911. It looks good, but trust me, it's worn out and has LOTS of issues!


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

I'm in!:thumbup:


----------

